# Καμένο περίπτερο γιαγιάς



## Costas (Dec 23, 2008)

Εδώ και ως τους 10 χαρακτήρες


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 23, 2008)

Και η χτεσινή ανακοίνωση (δεν έχω κάνει ορθογραφική παρέμβαση):

ΕΜΕΙΣ,Η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ,ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΕΡΟ ΤΗΣ 70ΧΡΟΝΗΣ ΧΑΡΙΚΛΕΙΑΣ ΑΝΑΝΙΑΔΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΗΚΕ ΣΤΙΣ 2/11/08, ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ "ΦΛΟΓΕΣ" ΤΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΣΚΟΠΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΒΙΑΣ

ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ (ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ 31/12/08) ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑ 10.000 ΕΥΡΩ,ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗΣ ΑΛΛΗΛΕΓΓΥΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ 70ΧΡΟΝΗ ΑΝΕΡΓΗ

Εδώ καί λίγες ημέρες καί πρίν ακόμη εκδηλωθεί τό *ΔΙΚΑΙΟ* μαζικό κύμα κοινωνικής αγανάκτησης γιά τήν εκτέλεση τού νεαρού μαθητή Αλέξη Γρηγορόπουλου από τόν εγκληματία ειδικό φρουρό Επαμεινώνδα Κορκονέα στίς 6/12/08 στά Εξάρχεια, έχουμε ξεκινήσει έναν αγώνα οικονομικής αλληλεγγύης στήν 70χρονη εργαζομένη Χαρίκλεια Ανανιάδου από τήν Θεσσαλονίκη,η οποία είχε τήν ατυχία στίς 2/11/08, έξω από τό Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο, να δει τό περίπτερό της να καίγεται ολοκληρωτικά από "επαναστάτες" τού Σαββατόβραδου οι οποίοι θέλοντας νά πρωταγωνιστήσουν άλλη μιά φορά μαζί μέ τίς μονάδες κρατικής καταστολής γιά τίς ανάγκες τού θεάματος καί τής σχεδιαζομένης από τό Κράτος κατάργησης τού ασύλου,βρίσκονται σέ τέτοια σύγχιση καί "ιδεολογική" θολούρα ώστε θεωρούν προφανώς τήν καταστροφή μικροεπιχειρήσεων(πού ήδη φυτοζωούν από τήν οικονομική πολιτική τής κυβέρνησης καί τήν κυριαρχία τών σουπερμάρκετ καί τών πολυκαταστημάτων στήν καταναλωτική αγορά)καί τό πλιάτσικο "αντικαπιταλιστική" καί "εξεγερσιακή" δράση!
Επανερχόμενοι στό σοβαρό γιά μάς ζήτημα τής αλληλεγγύης στήν πράξη σέ έναν συνανθρωπό μας πού όχι μόνο δέν φταίει σέ τίποτα νά γίνεται θύμα τυφλής εκτόνωσης καί βίας πού έχει γίνει από κάποιους πλέον αυτοσκοπός πού προβοκάρει τό κίνημα καί καλλιεργεί τόν μηδενισμό,
σέ έναν συνανθρωπό μας ο οποίος βρέθηκε ξαφνικά στόν δρόμο,στούς κινδύνους καί στά προβλήματα πού οξύνουν τήν βαρβαρότητα τής επιβίωσης όταν χάνεις ξαφνικά τήν εργασία σου καί σέ μιά ηλικία πού όλοι ξέρουμε πώς τίποτα δέν κτίζεται ξανά από τό μηδέν,
ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΕΡΟ τής Χαρίκλειας Ανανιάδου.
Αν καί είχαμε δεσμευθεί,στό πρώτο μας κείμενο,γιά τό ποσό τών 10.000 ευρώ θεωρώντας το ικανό νά καλύψει τά έξοδα όλης αυτής τής προσπάθειας,θέλουμε νά ανακοινώσουμε ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ,ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ Μ.Μ.Ε πώς,
τελικά η αποτελεσματικότητα αυτού τού σκοπού απαιτεί τήν υπέρβαση τού ανωτέρω ορίου πού είχαμε βάλει στήν αρχή σάν στόχο καί έτσι αποφασίσαμε νά αφήσουμε τόν λογαριασμό νά κινηθεί μέχρι τήν παραμονή τής πρωτοχρονιάς ώστε νά συγκεντρωθούν όσο τό δυνατόν περισσότερα χρήματα γιά τήν στήριξη τής 70χρονης άνεργης.
Μέ τό τέλος αυτής τής μορφής αλληλεγγύης θα εκδοθεί από τήν πρωτοβουλία μας νέο δελτίο τύπου μέ τό συνολικό ποσό πού συγκεντρώθηκε καί σχετική φωτοτυπία από τά ποσά καί τίς ημερομηνίες κατάθεσης στόν λογαριασμό ο οποίος θά κλείσει καί θά διαλυθεί ταυτόχρονα μέ τήν παράδοση τών χρημάτων στήν Χαρίκλεια Ανανιάδου.
Ευχαριστούμε όσους καί όσες μέχρι σήμερα έχουν βοηθήσει καί ειδικά τόν αλληλέγγυο ή αλληλέγγυα(?) πού έχει συμβάλλει καθοριστικά μέ ένα αρκετά μεγάλο ποσό στόν λογαριασμό μέ τόν αριθμό,

0026-0221-33-0101271081(eurobank)
στόν οποίο προσδοκούμε τήν συμμετοχή όλων σας μέ τό ποσό πού ο καθένας έχει δυνατότητα,μέχρι τίς 31/12/08

ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ
ΑΣ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΡΟΜΟ
Η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΗΛΕΓΓΥΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΘΙΚΗ ΑΞΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΤΑΓΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΑΡΧΙΣΜΟΥ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΓΗΣΙΑ,ΣΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ "ΦΙΛΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΑ" ΤΗΣ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΑΣ

μέ τήν κοινωνία
Αναρχικη/Αντιεξουσιαστικη πρωτοβουλια απο Αθηνα,Κορινθια και Αχαϊα
21/12/08


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 29, 2008)

Να προσθέσω ότι χρήματα έχουν συγκεντρωθεί (από άλλους) και για το περίπτερο που κάηκε απέναντι από το Πολυτεχνείο, επί της Πατησίων.


----------

